# Printing numbers or Printing half-tone & 4-color process



## pressure (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everyone! I would like to bounce this idea around the forum before I move forward with a purchase. Here it go, I have some money that I would like to invest back into my business. Certainly, I'm going to buy a new Vastex 2000HD 6 color/4 station press, but I'm debating whether or not I should purchase Vastex new numbering system which attach to the press or purchase a high-end large format printer. I would like to go after a new market being able to print number, but it would be nice not to have to piece together film because the largest film I can print on is 8x14. Which is more beneficial? .....printing number or printing half-tone and 4 color process.


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

First I own 2 Vastex presses, which I'm very happy with, so that's a good choice for sure. I do not own any numbering systems, due to that fact that I seldom do any type of athletic numbering and when I do, I use heat applied numbers. 

I do suggest that you do purchase a printer with a larger print format... at least one capable of Super A3 [13X19] prints. I myself use an Epson 3800, which works great and produces crisp dark positives.


----------



## pressure (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks BKNYC! Good advise. I'll definitely go with a wide format printer. Do you use all black ink cartridge with the Epson 3800? What rip program should I look into? Thanks again.


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

No I use the standard inks that it came with and print the film with the "Enhanced Matte Paper" media setting. I don't use a RIP at all and produce very dark positives, whether vector, AM or FM tones. However, I do hear that the AccuRIP with the all black ink system is great but I haven't had the need to use it.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

get a larger format printer. You can even go smaller (we have an Epson 1400) that can print 13x18 film and I think I bought it online for less than $250. I also agree that numbers should be done via a heat press. It can be done with screen printing, and looks sweet, but there's a lot of setup time involved, so we don't think it's worth it.


----------



## nwscreenprinting (Jun 1, 2010)

Use a heat press for your numbers and learn the art of four color process. You will be pleased with the results.


----------

